

(unofficial) YC Meetup: Boston, Sunday, Nov 4, 2007 - rkabir

We thought it'd be fun to have a meetup this weekend for anyone in town - forum members, applicants, friends, whoever.<p>Time: Sunday, November 4th, at 7 PM Eastern (don't forget that daylight savings time ends at 2am that day)<p>Place: Inside "Lobby 7" at MIT - enter at 77 Massaschusetts Ave in Cambridge, MA
<a href="http://maps.google.com/?q=77%20Massachusetts%20Ave%2C%20Cambridge%2C%20MA%2002139" rel="nofollow">http://maps.google.com/?q=77%20Massachusetts%20Ave%2C%20Camb...</a>
(come up the big steps and inside the lobby - don't wait out in the cold!)<p>The Plan: Come meet other news.yc'ers, maybe grab some food, talk about cool stuff, share ideas, and who knows what else could happen with this awesome mix of people.<p>If you're interested in coming, just show up! 
(Better yet, send us an email at ycmeetup@unquality.com, and we'll give you our cell numbers and more detailed directions if you're from out of town)<p>My friend Rob and I will be there no matter what - hope you can join us.
======
rkabir
So, after waking up this morning, I realized that it would be more than a bit
awkward (and probably very stressful for some) to meet this weekend, with
interviews / decisions and all happening.

So we're NOT going to meet this weekend, and instead let's push it out so
everyone has more notice - to December 1st.

Maybe people in other cities want to have meetups for the same weekend?

~~~
whacked_new
Methinks as the organizer you should keep your word and still show up; whoever
finds it awkward would simply not go.

------
pius
Ahh, I haven't heard the phrase "Lobby 7" for a long time . . . thinking of
coming up from DC just for the nostalgia. :D

------
jmilton
Awesome! Thanks for organizing this.

I'll see you guys there.

